# NOT beautiful home made solar wax melters



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Clever. 
It my take a little longer for our northern friends to melt wax with this set up. My guess 6 months :lpf:


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I've started to put small and medium batches in the oven. Basically I hang a mesh filter bag from the top rack. And put a aluminum pan with water on the bottom rack. Set oven to convection bake at 180 or so. Within a few hours its filtered and ready to do.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

It my take a little longer for our northern friends to melt wax with this set up. My guess 6 months 

That hurts.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Ya, what's up w/ the 6 month figure? In a couple days, it'll be a whole 9hrs 1min of daylight!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe 7 months where you 2 are at. Don't worry you can come down and use our sunshine it feels like nearly everyone else does!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, the other day on my morning walk I was singing a Christmas song, I wrote it myself. 

To the tune of Let it Snow:
Oh the weather outside, De-light-ful
That's cuz we live in Flor-da
Let the North-er-ners have it all--let it snow, let it snow let it snow.

(is that mean?)


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I am happily using the oven lately. Good news is the heat is useful since we have winter now. It gives me something to do to get my mind off of "when can the bees come out and play".

This is what I use in the oven set at almost lowest temp. (warm). 

Put one layer of heavy duty paper towel (go up all the sides) in a Weber stainless steel grill basket (10.5" x 15" is basket size and add 2" of length for handles). Find one with no legs. There is no top to this basket.

Put beeswax on paper towel in basket. Support basket in a 13" x 21" stainless steel pan (Sam's Club) that is 2-1/2" high. I rest basket on some stainless steel clips totally above the shallow layer of distilled water in the pan.

I have also put glass candle containers (with ugly leftover burned BW candles/black wicks) upside down on the paper towel. Wax melts out, is filtered. Wipe glass container with fresh paper towel while glass is relatively warm. Wax wipes out easily. Easier than using a hair dryer to clean the glass containers.

I plan to use this in a solar melter this summer.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

bevy's honeybees said:


> Yep, the other day on my morning walk I was singing a Christmas song, I wrote it myself.
> 
> To the tune of Let it Snow:
> Oh the weather outside, De-light-ful
> ...


Florida summers r miserable


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

Burns375
Florida summers are cooler than the Midwest. Our humidity is what makes it miserable. 
Cold actually hurts these old bones so I'll take miserable over pain any day.

Bev, that's a great idea.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

burns375 said:


> Florida summers r miserable


but you don't have to shovel it!


----------

